# Lib Tech, Rome, or Roxy?



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Roxy boards are manufactured by Mervin, so if you're worried about branding: don't be.

It looks like you've got two kinds of boards you're looking at. Softer, full rocker jib-ish boards, and aggressive hybrids. So the first thing I'd do is really decide which way you want to go. The Ally and Lo-fi are both pretty darn soft and have no camber, so if you want this board to focus on jibs, do one of those.

If you don't expect jibs to be a priority, definitely go with the more aggressive C2BTX hybrid shape with an eminence or TRS (which will incidentally be very similar to your B-pro.) Keep in mind that the eminence has Mervin's awesome sintered base, and the TRS uses their extruded base that gets some... mixed reviews.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

AliCatt said:


> I am having a really hard time accepting a Roxy, because they are a brand I tend to avoid (snow bunnies are a thing to make me cringe...) but that Eminence doesn't seem like a bad idea.



I felt the same way. It wasn't even in the line up of boards I was considering. The shop I was demoing from had an Envi and suggested I try it out. I had previously demoed a b pro and a lotus from them. I think the Eminence is similar to the Envi except the Emi is a true twin and the Envi is directional twin with a 1/2" set back. don't know about the Ally? 

anyway, It's pink and 'pretty' I so badly wanted to hate it. I really really did. I have horrible taste and wanted something with garish graphics and neon green bindings. 

I rode the Roxy and I loved it. I took it home with me that day. As stated above it's made at Mervin and most of the Roxys are C2BTX so you can tell yourself it's just a girlie lib tech or something. 

I still need to ugly it up some with clashing colored bindings...

Anyway, I believe in try before you buy if at all possible. Just curious why are you replacing the B Pro? oh, I see you need a park board. I think the eminence might be too stiff? it's supposed to be more of a pipe board? I don't know as I wasn't looking for a park board, more all mtn.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I am riding a Roxy Eminence and was riding a Roxy Ollie Pop before the newest Roxy board. I aint no snow bunny. I rode the Ollie Pop around 280 days. I could not kill it, it's still around. The quality is there.

The Eminence took some getting use to. My Ollie Pop was a traditional camber board with no magnatraction. The Roxy Eminence is a reverse camber twin tipped board with camber under the nose and tail. At first the board was weird and not poppy. Now that I have rode it more I close to the height I was. Some ollies have been freakishly high.

I thought it was sketchy on icy hard pack, but now that snow is falling the board is killing it. It's very fast. It's good in the powder despite being a park board. It hit some small jumps with it today and it was better than my ollie pop. I agree it's too stiff, I like the flex of my Ollie Pop more. I aint very heavy or tall and have been going with Roxy because the boards are normally soft and come in smaller sizes. I will make it more flexy :cheeky4:

I liked the graphics of both my Roxys. Both of mine are not overly pink, but delightfully colorful.

If I was to get another board I would go with another Ollie Pop.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Def scratch the Ally & Lo-Fi off your list as they're too soft for an "advanced rider," plus boards like the Ally/B-Nice are full rocker and would be too squirelly. The Eminence, B-Pro, and TRS Narrow are all great options for what you're looking for. I'd also recommend checking out the Roxy Banana Smoothie if you want EC2 instead of C2.


----------



## AliCatt (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey thanks for the responses guys.
Crossing the Ally off my list, but I can't shake the Lo-Fi because I have a really nice deal on last season's model...

Also, does anyone have any thoughts on the GNU Velvet Guru or the Ladies Choice?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> The Eminence took some getting use to. My Ollie Pop was a traditional camber board with no magnatraction. The Roxy Eminence is a reverse camber twin tipped board with camber under the nose and tail. At first the board was weird and not poppy. Now that I have rode it more I close to the height I was. Some ollies have been freakishly high


I feel like my Envi isn't all that poppy either, my previous board was a stiff traditional camber that had massive pop, no ollie required. I could pop off moguls without even trying. Which wasn't always a good thing :laugh: I read your posts in the ollie thread and they helped me quite a bit..I suck but Im at least getting some pop now. Also, If I wore a size 6 I'd be all over that onesie you're selling...fml for being a fat ass size 10


The eminence dosen't have magnetraction? My Envi fucking rocks on ice, I feel super secure (well as secure as one can feel on ice) but the Magne isn't so aggressive that it's grabby, which was a complaint I had about the B Pro.


I know nothing about the Velvet Guru except I saw it in the shop last week. Love love love the graphics...yeah, I know not much help. Sorry


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

AliCatt said:


> Hey thanks for the responses guys.
> Crossing the Ally off my list, but I can't shake the Lo-Fi because I have a really nice deal on last season's model...
> 
> Also, does anyone have any thoughts on the GNU Velvet Guru or the Ladies Choice?


Here's my take on Velvet Guru, mind me I rode it for only half a day and couldn't get it in my size so it was longer than I would have preferred. 

The overall impression was... meh. It kind of aspires to be both an all-mountain and a park board and vacillates uneasily between the two. Moderately soft, nearly not as poppy as Ollie Pop, nearly not as aggressive as B-Pro. What threw me was this weird sensation of grabby edgehold that was slowing me down considerably during each turn. I read somewhere that it was nimble and its technology allows for great responsiveness. I didn't find it to be true. It may have been I simply had too little time to adjust to the board, but even so it just felt like a good middle of the road deck for an intermediate rider who wouldn't want to particularly push herself. I'm going to go out on the limb here and say that I don't think it's worth the money. 

Sorry, I can't say anything about Ladies Choice.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Since the Ladies Choice is basically the female version of the men's Rider's Choice (of which I've owned a dozen various models/sizes) I will say it's probably an awesome board, but not really the best for ripping on.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Def scratch the Ally & Lo-Fi off your list as they're too soft for an "advanced rider,"


Depends on the usage. OP wants a park board, but hasn't specified what kind of "park." If she wants to jib, softer is the right answer, so the lo-fi might be a fine choice.


----------



## AliCatt (Mar 7, 2011)

Irahi said:


> Depends on the usage. OP wants a park board, but hasn't specified what kind of "park." If she wants to jib, softer is the right answer, so the lo-fi might be a fine choice.


I do it all, really. I need something soft enough for jibbing but still stiff enough to pop and use all over the mountain.


----------

